# Grilled peppers and shrooms



## b-one (Aug 8, 2015)

Needed some quick sides for dinner while searching the fridge I found we needed to use up some peppers and shrooms. So I mixed up some cream cheese green onions seasoned it with Tatonka Dust and seasoned salt then stuffed the veggies and tossed them on the grill then cooked some bacon in the oven and topped on the veggies. I liked the smaller amount of bacon opposed to wrapping the whole pepper maybe I can eat more without having a heart attack!













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks tasty for sure !


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 8, 2015)

Great thinking.


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks guys! Now I need to find a steak for dinner tomorrow while the wife's away to use up another container of mushrooms!


----------

